# Oxbow Lake in Defiance, OH with Northern Pike?



## Big_D12 (Apr 2, 2011)

I was reading some information about this little lake and noticed that it has a large population of large mouth bass with lots of timber and cover inside the lake which is a bass anglers dream. What has me worried though is that there are Pike in the lake as well who usually like to hug the cover. If any of you have fished there before are there any problems with catching Pike when trying to bass fish with plastics, jigs, spinner baits, chatter baits, crank baits? Just wondering because if so I might tie on a heavy braided leader line so my line doesn't get hit by pike and broken off every time.

Thanks for the info
Dev


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

When I bass fish in Pike filled waters I use metal leaders called Invisa-leaders. Come in light lb tests like 10-12 lbs. Very thin wire leaders in 6 in lengths. I love them Probably less visible than your braided Line


----------



## Big_D12 (Apr 2, 2011)

DeathFromAbove said:


> When I bass fish in Pike filled waters I use metal leaders called Invisa-leaders. Come in light lb tests like 10-12 lbs. Very thin wire leaders in 6 in lengths. I love them Probably less visible than your braided Line


hmmmmm where do u get them from?


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Ive spent a lot of time around that lake since I was a kid and never heard of anyone getting pike from there. There are some nice bass though. I wouldn't worry about the pike!


----------



## Big_D12 (Apr 2, 2011)

ErieAngler said:


> Ive spent a lot of time around that lake since I was a kid and never heard of anyone getting pike from there. There are some nice bass though. I wouldn't worry about the pike!


yea it claims on the ODNR site that the lake is stocked with Pike so I was just wondering considering no one likes losing exspensive lures to break offs or snags and even more so to fish with sharp teeth snapping your line .


----------



## Biscuit (Apr 23, 2006)

I fish this lake a lot and pike have not been a problem. It is loaded with bass, but not many big ones. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Big_D12 (Apr 2, 2011)

Biscuit said:


> I fish this lake a lot and pike have not been a problem. It is loaded with bass, but not many big ones
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


cool thanks...not really worried about huge ones myself, just like to catch bass in general besides i'll take 4 or 5 3lb bass than 1 8 or 9 lb bass anyday. Although that would be sweet . Thanks for the info.

I'm about 45 minutes away but plan on making multiple trips up there this spring/summer.


----------



## physco1973 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have never seen a Pike in oxbow, Dont know how many 3lb plus bass are in there. I have had a couple break me off, I would say the biggest that I have caught is around 3lbs. Alot of pound and a half fish though. I havent been up there this year, might try it tommorow.


----------



## next bite (Jan 30, 2011)

supposily the dnr used to stock pike in there years ago but they did not do well. i guess its to shallow. they say there is still some of those in there but not very many. i wouldn't worry about hooking one. worry more about the wood.


----------



## cubbie (Apr 4, 2011)

they drained it and got all the weeds out of there 25 to 30 yrs. ago it was weedy and full of pike great tip up fishing but no size 20 to 25 in.havent seen any since


----------

